# what type of heat press vinyl do I use on koozies?



## cjcon (Mar 23, 2010)

what type of heat press vinyl do i use on can koozies? I have thermoflex here, or do I need something different? thanks.


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

Koozies are typically made from neoprene. You can try the Thermoflex, however I have not personally heat applied it to neoprene. 

The key is to make sure that you create a flat surface when applying. Print Perfect (rubber) pads will work very well for this.


----------



## propsuper (Mar 23, 2008)

No experience with thermo flex but we use hotmark70 (signwarehouse) on koozies and mouse pads and it works very well


----------



## Rhinestones fun (Nov 4, 2009)

could you post a picture of what the koozies look like? Are they white, colored, etc?


----------



## cjcon (Mar 23, 2010)

they are just the collapsablefrom for most specialties. I have an assortment of colors.


----------



## Rhinestones fun (Nov 4, 2009)

If the above suggestions don't work, then the material is probably too smooth for anything that can be used with fabric as fabric is rougher. I think the koozies should work with vinyl though. 

In that case, I would try mutli-surface paper for hard and smooth surfaces. But you'd have to find a spray to coat the image after it's been transferred to prevent scratching.


----------



## gerry (Oct 4, 2006)

ive applied thermoflex to koozies no problem, and they look good.
As suggested lay it flat.


----------



## Neon Bible (Mar 24, 2010)

This almost does not seam worth it unless you are just trying to do a couple samples. Koozies are such a low cost item. We are able screen print 4 at one time and offer 250 for $147.50

Two suggestions.
1. Their are two main koozies... Scuba Foam and real neoprene. If you are going to heat press I suggest you use the neoprene when subjecting to high heat.

2. If you heat press cheaper koozies you may run into dye migration issues.


----------



## KathleenS (Sep 29, 2009)

I had a customer use our EasyWeed on their custom koozies that were made of a neoprene. You can lower the temperature to 280 with a light to medium pressure for about 5 seconds.


----------

